# ANNOUNCEMENT: New Forum Software Coming to DBSTalk.com



## Admin (Oct 1, 2021)

Dear Community Members,

We will be implementing a new platform to better meet the needs of this community and allow us to provide support more efficiently. Our focus is to create a sustainable platform that performs well and loads faster on all devices while offering seamless ways to search and connect. Technology is constantly innovating - by creating an environment that we control we can maintain the site with more frequent improvements and maintenance updates.

Although change can be difficult, we are here to support you through the process. We make every effort to review existing settings and make the changes needed so the migration goes smoothly. If you notice something doesn't seem correct once the site goes live, don't panic! We'll have a dedicated person monitoring as the site goes live to answer any questions and provide support through this change.

*What's next? *

I bet you're thinking, "What does this mean for me and the community?" It does mean change, but it will help solve a large majority of the issues that this site may have been experiencing. We have reviewed reported issues, site statistics, traffic data, and user feedback to help us prioritize the changes and improvements. Uploading an image or video will be easier and streamlined. Ad formatting will change with a new site layout. The site will be more responsive - there is no need to use a mobile skin or special app! Security and user privacy will continue to be a top priority.

When will this be happening? Soon! We recognize the user experience is slow and there are bugs from the outdated software. The sooner we can change that the better we can make the experience for you. You'll start to see activity related to cleanup in preparation for migration very shortly. We will post an announcement to the community prior to starting the actual data migration. Once the migration begins, the site will go into maintenance mode and will be read-only while data is being migrated.

We appreciate each member's contribution to this community and look forward to an improved experience for you all.

- Community Support


----------



## b4pjoe (Nov 20, 2010)

I have paid the site to remove ads. Will that still work?


----------



## Mike Lang (Nov 18, 2005)

b4pjoe said:


> I have paid the site to remove ads. Will that still work?


Yes, premium memberships migrate over to the new platform.


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

Looks like we're about to be assimilated.


----------



## WestDC (Feb 9, 2008)

UGH


----------



## Mike Lang (Nov 18, 2005)




----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

Perhaps the most important question wasn't answered in the boilerplate: WHEN?


----------



## NYDutch (Dec 28, 2013)

harsh said:


> Perhaps the most important question wasn't answered in the boilerplate: WHEN?


From the boilerplate: "When will this be happening? Soon!"


----------



## Eva (Nov 8, 2013)

If it's the "Fora Platform" like on AVSForum, I see a lot of people being disappointed. That platform is horrid and not as easy to navigate as the normal XenForo platform currently used.



VSPlatform said:


> *What's next? *
> When will this be happening? Soon! We recognize the user experience is slow and there are bugs from the outdated software. The sooner we can change that the better we can make the experience for you. You'll start to see activity related to cleanup in preparation for migration very shortly. We will post an announcement to the community prior to starting the actual data migration. Once the migration begins, the site will go into maintenance mode and will be read-only while data is being migrated.
> 
> We appreciate each member's contribution to this community and look forward to an improved experience for you all.
> ...


And the platform used for this forum is not "old software" as it's still available from XenForo. That post is definitely a corporate boilerplate that's been post on other boards getting VSed.


----------



## Legman (Aug 1, 2015)

That's not even a custom message for dbstalk. Just a generic post. Sad.

Looking at things there are less than 12 actual members online, I wonder if this update is going to scare the rest of the members away?


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

Whelp, it was fun. I remember when I was one of the moderators of the place 15 years ago. 

The entertainment landscape has certainly changed since I first got Dish network in 2001, then migrated over to DirecTV. Now, it's less about linear programming and more about streaming programming. Unfortunately, from my perspective, the cost-benefit of the linear program providers, both cable and satellite, just isn't there anymore. The program providers, whether it be the actual cable channel owners or the mega-station groups, have been treated the viewers as pawns to the point that it feels like they are saying "In an effort to increase your cable and satellite bills beyond the point of affordability and to further pad the pockets of our executives..." 

But, it also appears that the social Internet, whether it be the web forums or the social media, have become less social. Maybe it's because of the Covid and the whole Work-From-Home, maybe because it has been the social media platform "censorship", but folks who I have known to be active have gone radio-silent in the past 24 months. Things change, they always do. I will cherish the memories, but it's time to move on.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

Eva said:


> And the platform used for this forum is not "old software" as it's still available from XenForo.


It qualifies as "old software" as it is a release from 2018. Back then, the software was 2.0.1_. The current release is 2.2.8.


----------



## Admin (Oct 1, 2021)

I want to give you an update on the process I use once the site goes live with the new platform.

The night before the site goes live you will see an announcement from me that the site will be going live soon. Once the actual process starts, the site will be in read-only mode while the team does the migration from the old platform to the new one.

Once it goes live you will see an announcement thread created here in this section. All questions and feedback about the new platform should be posted ONLY in that thread.

You will see my reply to the thread introducing myself.
I will add a new signature and avatar to the admin account.
*What should you be doing now before this happens?*

Make sure your email address is up to date in your account.
If you don't remember your password, now would be a good time to reset it. Save the information.
*When Will This All Happen?*

DBSTalk.com is currently scheduled for December 14, 2021. HOWEVER, the schedule is very fluid, so that could change depending on any complications or schedule changes. I am simply giving you a heads up.

As your dedicated support, I will be here with you multiple times a day once the site goes live with the new platform, answering questions, and listening to feedback.

My only request is that you remain patient with me while we work through the changes.









- Cricket


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

VSPlatform said:


> My only request is that you remain patient with me while we work through the changes.


It may (or may not) be beneficial to share anything that is expected to go missing after the upgrade so people don't feel compelled to point every little thing out.


----------



## Legman (Aug 1, 2015)

> You will see my reply to the thread introducing myself.


So why can't you introduce yourself now? Is it a secret? Lol.

Are you staying with this software (and just upgrading) or moving to something else?


----------



## Mike Lang (Nov 18, 2005)

We'll look and feel just like AVS Forum.


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

VSPlatform said:


> I want to give you an update on the process I use once the site goes live with the new platform.


 We are the Borg. Lower your shields and surrender. We will add your technological distinctiveness to our own. Your culture will adapt to service us. Resistance is futile.


----------



## compnurd (Apr 23, 2007)

Mike Lang said:


> We'll look and feel just like AVS Forum.


That is not good......


----------



## Eva (Nov 8, 2013)

Mike Lang said:


> We'll look and feel just like AVS Forum.


That platform there is horrible and not too user friendly. My brother was on there and left when the board got "Fore-ed."



MysteryMan said:


> We are the Borg. Lower your shields and surrender. We will add your technological distinctiveness to our own. Your culture will adapt to service us. Resistance is futile.


I'm taking a wild guess, but I think the current owners want to hop off the forum train and enjoy other things. Running a forum is lot of work, costs, etc and they got an offer from VS that was good for them.

On a side note, I was on a musician's board and the owner started to have some health issues and needed to step down. Me and a couple others offered to take over, even buy it, but it went to VS and now it's pretty dead. We did start a new board and some of the members came over and using the most current XenForo on it.

It would be a hoot if the "other" satellite forum got assimilated by VS. 



compnurd said:


> That is not good......


See what happens after we're VSed.


----------



## renegade (Jul 28, 2011)

May God help us all ...


----------



## Eva (Nov 8, 2013)

What I think the "corporate" type notices from VS on this thread don't help. The board loses it's "home grown" feeling.


----------



## APB101 (Sep 1, 2010)

Mark Holtz said:


> &#8230;
> 
> But, it also appears that the social Internet, whether it be the web forums or the social media, have become less social. Maybe it's because of the Covid and the whole Work-From-Home, maybe because it has been the social media platform "censorship", but folks who I have known to be active have gone radio-silent in the past 24 months. Things change, they always do. I will cherish the memories, but it's time to move on.


Not due to COVID.

It has been years in the making.


----------



## Legman (Aug 1, 2015)

Mike Lang said:


> We'll look and feel just like AVS Forum.


I stopped going there when they did that.

I have tried going back a few times... Nope it wasn't good.

Last one out please remember to turn off the lights.


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

The original DBSTalk site created by Chris Blount was very unique. Sadly, the current version of this site has become a mere shadow of the original. After the assimilation that shadow will fade away.


----------



## renegade (Jul 28, 2011)

Have copied my avatar, just in case ...


----------



## Eva (Nov 8, 2013)

MysteryMan said:


> The original DBSTalk site created by Chris Blount was very unique. Sadly, the current version of this site has become a mere shadow of the original. After the assimilation that shadow will fade away.


I went to Archive.org and took a look at earlier versions of the site. It was using vBulletin for the longest time until 2012 or 2013, then Invision Power Board and finally XenForo. I also notice in the early days the owner of the "other" place was a Mod here and later shown the door out.

I was PMing with someone and they said the current owners want to move on so VS was bought in. Sadly VS is putting their heavily customised XenForo platform in instead of just updating the current one to the most recent version. Instead of looking unique, it'll look like a clone of their other boards.

Also on archive found some of the old logos, like the one below...


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

MysteryMan said:


> The original DBSTalk site created by Chris Blount was very unique.


Unique is one word for it.








When DBSTalk started (which was before this "Internet Archive" screen shot) DBS was satellite and direct to home satellite TV was growing. DISH had 6.8 million subscribers and DIRECTV had 10.3 million. One did not need to qualify that as "satellite" subscribers as that was all either company served. After hitting their peaks DISH is now reporting 8.4 million satellite subscribers (10.9 million including Sling TV) and DIRECTV stopped reporting subscriber numbers (last report separating satellite from UVERSE and what is now DIRECTV Stream was 2018).

Back in the day DISH held Charlie Chats where two of the founders of the company would go on live TV and answer questions. That ended a few years ago. DIRECTV was owned by a company that cared about satellite, not an investment firm. New satellites were being launched. Channels were being added. Channels were being converted to HD. Both companies were more open about firmware updates and other information that gave the Internet something to talk about.

Yes, a lot has changed in the past 20 years - and while some are approaching this next change with the "fear, uncertainty and doubt" on the level previously expressed in the DIRECTV forum and a level of hatred previously expressed toward anything AT&T touches (regardless of the outcome) I hope the majority of the members and visitors to DBSTalk embrace the change and move forward with the site. With all due respect to David Bott who kept the lights on the past few years and Chris Blount who kept this place running before that, the site design and some content areas are stagnant and some changes are needed.

Please give the new DBSTalk a chance.

*(Posted as a member since 2003. Not as a moderator and not written with the permission of the owners, administrators or other moderators. I receive no compensation for my posts or work on DBSTalk.)*


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

Eva said:


> Sadly VS is putting their heavily customised XenForo platform in instead of just updating the current one to the most recent version. Instead of looking unique, it'll look like a clone of their other boards.


 And that is why I have been humorously comparing it to the Borg assimilating.


----------



## Legman (Aug 1, 2015)

James the only thing worth coming here for is your uplink reports for dish network. 

Of those were not here I wouldn’t come here. I do hope they continue. Thank you. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

James Long said:


> Please give the new DBSTalk a chance.


 Sure I will. Same as I gave AT&T a chance when they bought DIRECTV even though I had a bad feeling about it.


----------



## Mike Lang (Nov 18, 2005)

It's a Xenforo based platform which is what we're using here now so much of it will be familiar but it's newer and instead of relying on third party plugins, the dev team codes in all the updates themselves. Third party plugins lose support or flat out don't work at all when you try to upgrade which is part of the reason we're still on and old version. There are currently like 30 of those plugins holding the site together. David didn't want to deal with updating and all those plugins failing. That means instead of being stagnant for years, the platform gets weekly or biweekly updates that address things like improved security and feature updates based largely on user feedback.


----------



## Admin (Oct 1, 2021)

*New Forum Software Going Live Soon!*










Dear Members,

Your new site will be going live soon! We are almost at the starting line and are really excited for you to experience the new community platform.

When the migration starts shortly, the site will be put into maintenance read-only mode (late tonight or early tomorrow morning) while the migration is underway until completion. We will post when the process is complete and the site is live. We look forward to your feedback and first impressions in the "Community Feedback: New Forum Software Is Live!" thread.

You will have dedicated support to help you transition to the new format.

I will be here to answer your questions and help you every step of the way.









- Cricket

_Special Note: To avoid any confusion, I will be closing this thread now. All new comments will be posted to the "Community Feedback: New Forum Software Is Live!" thread once the migration to the new software is complete._


----------

